# Rockwell's hand free vise.



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Rockwell new vise http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/rckwlbnchjaws.html . Anyone have experience with this product.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's ask another question, does anyone have the rockwell horse vise.
I don't have the room for this big vise, but I would have room for a bench vise.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the full size jaw horse and that thing gets a lot of use. It grips with the force of the hulk and you lock it in with your feet. The jaw horse folds up to basically nothing when not in use. I actually used it a fair amount when I got in woodworking since I didn't have a workbench. Its a very strong vise! I love my jaw horse and it should last a long time because its built like a tank. I imagine that vise is the same type of construction.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Rockwell jaw horse and it is a solid and well built piece of equipment. I would imagine that the Rockwell vice is of the same quality and would have to be mounted on a solid workbench.


----------

